# AR-15 scope



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

During summer I went to some 2 gun shoots and had a ball but learned a scope would help me out a lot.I plan on shooting more of these 2 gun shoots next year.Love shooting iron sights but with my eyes a scope would help.I have looked a few and still go back to the Eotech because of the field of view and its true and tested and I like the 1 MOA.But want one I can shoot out to 300 yards also and be great at close range for the action shoots.
What are some all of you like ?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have this on mine. 
Leatherwood® Hi-Lux Scopes saw action in Vietnam. And they're the only Scope of that era to still see action in Iraq and Afghanistan. That's because shooters can depend on them, every day, in all conditions. Reliable performance, rugged durability and a history of making the toughest shots seem easy. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/leatherwood-hi-lux-4-16x44mm-tactical-scope?a=1722706


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks good.I'm trying to find a scope that I can use open eyed (both eyes) and at close range 20-50 yards but then be able to use it at 300 yards.I don't want to have to buy a Eotech for close range and then a regular mill dot scope for bench shooting.
I think Leopold has a AR scope that might work and it has a red dot and mill dots.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

This is the one I have on mine. I am happy with it or what I use my AR for, plinking and general target shooting.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bush...&WT.mc_id=BingPLA&WT.z_mc_id1=03605943&rid=20


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like 2-7 and 3-9 leupold. They are reliable and tough. I am trying a 2.5-10 Nikon Prostaff 5 on one rifle. I really like it but I don't know if it is as durable as a leupold. I always shoot with both eyes open with any of these scopes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

My buddy is putting a Vortex something or other on his ar-15. Hes pretty big on the vortext stuff for some reason. Seems pretty pricey to me.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys im looking all these up and doing some reading on them all.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> My buddy is putting a Vortex something or other on his ar-15. Hes pretty big on the vortext stuff for some reason. Seems pretty pricey to me.


Vortex does make some pricey optics but they have some great stuff to fit just about anyone's budget.

I mounted one of their Crossfire II's on my AR then mounted a Tru-Glo red dot on top of that for close in shooting. My old eyes need a little more magnification then some of you young bucks, so I like the 4-12 power.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

bushnell ar optics, 4.5-18x40 amazing scope for the price, good clear glass and the reticles are easier to see than on the Nikons. I know I looked for 6 month at scopes before I settled on this one. Im glad I did. Its got the bdc in it for up to 500yrs using the 55gr vmax. I know that out to 200yrds its dead on, I don't have a place to shoot longer than that so I cant give much info on 300+. Its mounted on a RRA with an 18" stainless heavy barrel, and it shoots 1/4" groups at 100 and 200yrds.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a vortex strikefire2 red dot for a little while which was very nice but decided to go with a magnified scope for hunting. After looking at the bushnell AR, Nikon p223, and vortex crossfire2 I ended up with the Burris predator quest 2-7x32. I like the lower power. It's great for anything right up close all the way out to a few hundred yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Bigmtman said:


> That looks good.I'm trying to find a scope that I can use open eyed (both eyes) and at close range 20-50 yards but then be able to use it at 300 yards.I don't want to have to buy a Eotech for close range and then a regular mill dot scope for bench shooting.
> I think Leopold has a AR scope that might work and it has a red dot and mill dots.


Have you considered accessory offset mounting a reflex/hollowsight? Fastfire, Speed Dot, Deltapoint, Eotech etc.. That would be the go to sight for all your closeup work and be independent of your magnifying optics used for precision work at range. Both eyes open as well.

If I understand what you are trying to accomplish, the only inline option is to introduce a companion/co-witness magnifier of some sort that will need added and removed based on distances. It takes a considerable amount of practice to go with a dual independent sight setup but once you master it, the order is filled.

You get your reflex site for that 0-75 yard work and a different optic for whatever is beyond. You can add that option with a few extra ounces. It's not really that bad.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll check that scope out,thanks looks good.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...m-bdc-riflescope-and-burris-pepr-mount-2.html

This is a heck of a deal!!!!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------

